# What do you collect...



## twister (Nov 3, 2002)

Look at this...

http://www.clearfour.com/condiment/

Ohh My


----------



## plastic (Nov 3, 2002)

Ain't nothing to what warped Japanese collect these days...


----------



## Trip (Nov 3, 2002)

Haha, that's pretty great.
I collect pennies in real life.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 4, 2002)

Hoo boy.  

IRL I collect the new state quarters... and... and...
...
...
...
POKEMON!  

j/k about the Pokemon.


----------



## Trip (Nov 4, 2002)

New state quarters? That must be a fun hobby! Don't they release a new set every year now?


----------



## Ricky (Nov 4, 2002)

It used to be every couple of months they would put a new one out, but I've been finding it a bit more difficult to find the ones I don't have, now.


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Haha, that's pretty great.
> I collect pennies in real life.  *



On occasion, I collect the coasters that lay under my drink glass.  Especially if they're *ahem*....worn.  *l*


----------



## Trip (Nov 5, 2002)

lol, that's nice. 
Good stuff, good stuff!


----------



## chemistry_geek (Nov 12, 2002)

I collect antiques and other odds and ends...

Furniture:  antique table (1), antique dressers (2), antique clocks (2) - one is a mantle clock that chimes every 15 minutes with the Westminster Chime (Gustav Becker movement).

American Pocket Watches (7):  Oldest one is from 1890, one is my great grandfather's that he received as a high school graduation gift, another is a Waltham Appleton Tracy model Rail Road Watch with 17 jewels with beautiful damaskeening.

Several wrist watches: Swiss and Japanese.

Old photographs of my family from about 100 years ago.

Mark Twain books and essays.

A few old coins: one of which is a 1940's stainless steel penny.  These were made during WWII since copper was used for the war effort.


----------



## paracord (Nov 14, 2002)

Various body parts, lint, pieces of rubber bands, used condoms(not mine of course, that would be nasty), decorative spackle, paper clips and other shiney things, magazine clippings of pandas,*very* large glass dogs, tiny pieces of toenails, horrific clown execution videos, dental gold, daemonic pottery, little hats, asian whip cream, african snowcones, single frames of pornography(there's a little tyler in all of us), barbies with ken arms surgically transplanted where they legs should be, stuffed cats with the ass still plyable, etc...


----------



## Mr. Fancy Pants (Nov 18, 2002)

I collect Various Fancy Pants. Pants that are almost as fancy as mine and I turn them into poopie-pants. Some time if I see hot-pants I'll collect them too. No one's pants are fancier than mine as I am Mr. Fancy Pants


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 24, 2002)

My partner collects paperweights...


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 24, 2002)

*I collect dead people...* 

Huh? Oh wait...!!!!

No, I see dead people... sorry, I read the thread all wrong...


oops...


hey... can i have sum of dem fancypants?


----------



## mystique (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OmegaMan _
> *On occasion, I collect the coasters that lay under my drink glass.  Especially if they're *ahem*....worn.  *l*
> 
> *



 Doesn't take long to pick out the smart@$.....wise guys in a new community.

I collect Faeries and Wizards: statues, prints, plates, paintings, stamps, candles, glassware, yard decorations, Christmas decorations,etc etc.  ("Not that there's anything wrong with that") </seinfeld>

Also dragonflies. I like bugs on my bath towels. (As long as they don't crawl down my face from under the towel as I"m getting out of the shower. (true story-spider)


----------



## Erix (Nov 25, 2002)

I collect historical processors like 386, 486, K6, G3, G4...


----------



## boi (Nov 26, 2002)

i don't understand a word of this thread.


----------



## edX (Nov 26, 2002)

that's ok - i have never been able to understand what "shut your noise tube, taco human" means.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *that's ok - i have never been able to understand what "shut your noise tube, taco human" means.  *


Well, it could be an anagram for
*bauhaus theocentrism unto you*

that's my best bet anyway...


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Erix _
> *I collect historical processors like 386, 486, K6, G3, G4...
> *


 I guess that means I can count those old RAM chips... I really don't know what to even do with those old 1MB, 4MB, 8MB, 16MB, or even 64MB chips?


----------



## Erix (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *I guess that means I can count those old RAM chips... I really don't know what to even do with those old 1MB, 4MB, 8MB, 16MB, or even 64MB chips? *



Maybe you can try to sell them on e-bay. Not for money but for being helpful. A lot of people have old computers and looking for compatible memory chips.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 30, 2002)

i used to collect notepads (of windows)...

hmm? nothing at tle moment..

a non-collecting type..


----------



## RacerX (Nov 30, 2002)

I collect operating systems, and to a degree computers.

My current list (that I can remember off hand):
Apple Computer:

System 0.97, System 1.0 (Finder 1.0), System 2.0 (Finder 1.1, Finder 4.1), System 3.0 (Finder 5.1), System 3.1.1 (Finder 5.2) System 3.2 (Finder 5.3), System 3.3 (Finder 5.4), System 4.0 (Finder 5.4), System 4.1 (Finder 5.5), System 5.0, System 5.1, System 6.0 (Finder 6.1), System 6.0.2, System 6.0.3, System 6.0.4, System 6.0.5, System 6.0.8, System7.0, System 7.0.1, System7.1.1, MacOS 7.5.3, MacOS 8.0, MacOS 8.1, MacOS 8.5.1, MacOS 8.6, MacOS 9.0, MacOS 9.0.4, MacOS 9.1, MacOS 9.2.1, MacOS 9.2.2, A/UX 3.0.1, Rhapsody 5.1 (Intel and PPC), Rhapsody 5.4, Rhapsody 5.5, Rhapsody 5.6, Darwin 1.0.2, Mac OS X Developer Preview 4, Mac OS X Public Beta, Mac OS X 10.0 - 10.2.2
Microsoft:

Windows 1.0, Windows 2.01, Windows 3.1, Windows 3.11 for Workgroups, Windows NT 3.1, Windows NT 3.51, Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows Millennium Edition, Windows NT 4.0 sp 1, 3, 6, Windows 2000 Professional
Silicon Graphics:

Irix 5.3, Irix 6.2
NeXT Computer:

NEXTSTEP 3.1, NEXTSTEP 3.3, OPENSTEP 4.1, OPENSTEP 4.2
Sun Microsystems

Solaris 7 (i386, SPARC)
IBM:

OS/2 2.0, OS/2 Warp 3.0, OS/2 Warp 4.0
Red Hat Linux:

Distribution 4.1,5.2 (X Windows), Distribution 6.0, 6.1
Debian Linux:

Distribution 1.3
Caldera

OpenLinux Lite
Be Inc.:

BeOS 5 Personal Edition, BeOS 5 Professional (Intel and PPC)
I'm sure there are others that I'm forgetting, but I don't want to go through all my boxes right now.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 1, 2002)

Dust...lots of dust.   

It's a hard job but someone's gotta do it!


----------



## Kikaimegami (Dec 10, 2002)

Everything? I'm a packrat ;p

how about cobalt blue glass stuff, perfume bottles, action figures, old computer parts... ;p


----------



## Snowball (Dec 10, 2002)

oooohhhh..."cobalt blue glass"...is that the shiny opaque polished blue stuff? Post some pics! it sounds nice .


----------

